

It's a Mans World and it Always Will Be - gum_ina_package
http://ideas.time.com/2013/12/16/its-a-mans-world-and-it-always-will-be/print/

======
l0stb0y
If only we could transcend the need to constantly refer to, or take into
account, someones gender. Or race. Or age. Does it really matter that its a
male working on a ship or a female raising a child? I'm all for human equality
across the board but we can also capitalize on our differences without
denigrating those who are different. That being said, I cant tell if Camille
is being facetious or not.

------
quchen
It would an interesting experiment to compare the reactions to this article to
the ones it would have gotten had it been written by a man.

------
downer88
But what about robots?

